
Halt and Catch Fire - smoyer
http://www.amc.com/shows/halt-and-catch-fire
======
smoyer
I just finished watching season three on Netflix and thought I'd promote what
might be my favorite TV show of the last few years (perhaps not quite as good
as Stranger Things). for those of us who are old enough to remember modems
with acoustic couplers and eight inch floppy disks, it's a bit of nostalgia.
For the youngin's who didn't live through it, it's a somewhat accurate history
that shows that innovation and out-of-the-box thinking existed in the previous
incarnations of SV.

------
jrnichols
One of my favorite shows. I wish that it got the coverage that it deserves,
because it's been awesome. I hope that AMC doesn't shelve it in favor of yet
another Walking Dead (which bores me) spinoff.

